# Pros and Cons of exclusively going "inside" ?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It will be a while before we get our puppy and we are trying to iron out some of the things we will do once she arrives. Since I've never owned a little Maltese I don't know all the pros and cons of inside vs. outside training. 

I had a discussion with my husband about the pros and cons of inside vs. outside potty training. I'm not talking about pupply training transitioning from inside piddle pads to going outside. I'm talking about a permanent method of one or the other. 

I wonder if many Maltese moms/dads don't let them go potty outside at all, and only take their doggies outside in carriers/purses/strollers. If you always have them eliminate inside the house/on a deck with a piddle pad, I'd love to know the pros and cons of this. I stayed up late the other night and read through almost all the posts here in the training thread to figure out the best thing to do. I notice that many of you who work outside the home use piddle pads when you are away from the home, and then take them outside at night and on weekends. That makes great sense. We live in an apt. and have a small covered deck that can be used for a piddle pad potty area. There are a few grassy areas for the dog to eliminate outside, but it's an apt complex, not my own property so I can't control the environment. I work at home so I can walk the dog as often as necessary. I think I'm a little paranoid of insects and predator dogs and other animals. My bichon was bitten by a brown recluse spider and it was a horrible ordeal. And I don't really like using pesticides (I'm highly sensitive to chemicals) for fleas and ticks. But on the other hand, I'm concerned if/when we travel how that works, and also that the dog might be "missing" something by not being walked outside several times a day? (Of course I would ensure the dog would get enough exercise and sunlight.) Is it a pain to have to clean up after the dog? What about when/if you take him/her to someone's house, do you take a piddle pad with you? Do people think you are crazy?

So if you have had an "inside" dog for a while, and he/she goes only on piddle pads (or another pad or tray thingy) can you tell me:

1.The pros and cons of this method? 

2. We travel often by car and would take our furbaby with us, and I was wondering how using a piddle pad on the road works out for you?

3. If you use inside piddle pads during the day and take the dog outside to potty on nights and weekends, does this work well? Do they get confused? Was it hard to train them? Do they get used to pottying in both places? 

Sorry for all the questions, but I guess I want to "cover all bases" way before I get my puppy. Thank you in advance!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> It will be a while before we get our puppy and we are trying to iron out some of the things we will do once she arrives. Since I've never owned a little Maltese I don't know all the pros and cons of inside vs. outside training.
> 
> I had a discussion with my husband about the pros and cons of inside vs. outside potty training. I'm not talking about pupply training transitioning from inside piddle pads to going outside. I'm talking about a permanent method of one or the other.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome--
My Ollie was pad trained once upon a time--once he started going outside here and there he basically refused to go inside anymore and I don't really feel it's necessary in my situation to train him otherwise. It works for us. Ultimately, they prefer to go as far away from their "den" as possible, but if you don't allow them to go very far, then that's what they'll do. You're in charge. I will tell you that once they start going outside regularly, it's harder to re-train them to go inside again, but it can be done. They are very smart and quick to learn. Also, I know there are plenty of dogs here that do both on a regular basis. It's all in how you train them! I also have friends who bring pads with them and it works out fine. My mom's Italian grayhound is a total indoor dog and they never have problems. Best of luck!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I'm leaning toward exclusively outside potty training, but I want to do the best for my furbaby. I'm a little paranoid of pests and pesticides...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thanks for your reply. I'm leaning toward exclusively outside potty training, but I want to do the best for my furbaby. I'm a little paranoid of pests and pesticides...[/B]


I don't blame you for being wary of pests and pesticides. But...1) if you have their pest control meds on (Frontline, etc.) AND you keep the pup on a leash nearby you at all times, pests won't be an issue. My motto w/ Ollie, basically, is caution yes, paranoia no. 2) Pesticides--you could ask your apartment complex crew what is used on the lawns. I'd like to assume that if there are kids in the apartment, they are using something that is safe, but it's always best to ask.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540425
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you're right I shouldn't be paranoid. :biggrin: I will ask my apt complex about that. I've used Frontline before on my other dog. I think I'm just being a control freak! I'll calm down soon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

When I got Zoey as a pup she was "kinda" pad trained but after she started going outside she wouldn't use the pad anymore. Tess learned from Zoey and both go out. I wish they were pad trained because of weather. We have to go out in the pouring rain and when I'm in Ohio it snows. They both are completely trained and it's very rare that one of them has an accident. If I could do it all over again I would have worked harder to use the pad but Zoey made her own mind up about this and there was no changing it. LOL


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Lizzie is universal, I mean she goes outside and inside.
I live in an apartment so I first trained her on a pad but since she goes with me almost everywhere, work included, she has learned to do her business also outside.
At home when she needs she goes on her pad, at work she tells me so I bring her outside.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I initially started potty training Bianca outside since we have a large fenced in back yard. It only lasted about 2 weeks. She would only go on the grass and since she was so little she used to get soaking wet with the morning dew. It was also a nightmare when it rained so I could only image her reaction to the cold new england weather. That's when I started training her inside on pee pads. After a few months she stopped going potty outside completely. Now that she's almost 2 she primarily goes inside but if she happens to be outside, she'll go there too. The only downside that I've found to her going inside is that when she piddles, there's little droplets all over the floor near the pad so you have to make sure you put it in a place that can be easily cleaned. I've also gotten into the habit of wiping her when she piddles. When I see her go towards the pee pad I follow her and when she's finished I ask her if she wants to be wiped and she lifts one of her legs for me to wipe her...its real cute. I keep her pee pad in our bathroom on the floor tiles and every night I quickly mop that floor.

When we go out or visit someone else's house I usually carry pee pads with me and all I have to do is take her into the bathroom and put it down and she immediately uses it. 

This is what's worked best for us. Its works great for when I'm at work too because when there's no one home we put her in a doggy playpenn with her bed, toys, water and of course her pee pad.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

When we go out or visit someone else's house I usually carry pee pads with me and all I have to do is take her into the bathroom and put it down and she immediately uses it. Pee pads can be pretty pricy if you're using them all the time. I've found this seller on E-Bay that sells them by the 30 lb box and even though it says that there's 200 in the box, I've found anywhere between 240 and 300 in each box I've purchased. http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Puppy-Dog-Weewee-W...1QQcmdZViewItem They're advertised as "irregular" but I've never had a problem with them. I've tried some of the other sellers on ebay and found that their "irregulars" were unusable.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie are pad trained. It is strange though, because the few times I took him to CT with me to visit my family he was very good about going potty outside! Tillie has always gone on the pads. It is good when the weather is bad and also right before bedtime when I'm already in my pajamas. I love that they can just go potty on the pads!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax is trained for both! I initially trained him to go on a potty pad on our balcony, that way it was kind of outside. When we had a ton of rain for about a week straight I brought the pad inside. And that's where it is now, but since we're moving back into summer I'll probably put it back on the balcony. 

He also comes to work with me, so he has to go outside. He also goes outside when I visit people. So he knows he can go both places! 

I think you just have to make sure to be consistent. I think putting the pad on the balcony worked great because he had to tell us he had to go, but at the same time he knew the pad was where he went.

If you want to start with pads you can always take them outside, so your pup knows that outside is good too!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, these are great ideas. 

I have a large covered deck so I might just consider trying the pad training. Maybe I can hang the "bells" on the deck door and train her to ring the bells. I'm really hoping I can train her to go "on command" like my last dog. This way I can eventuall train her to do inside and outside if/when necessary. My last dog was mostly inside paper trained for several reasons, but she was bigger (bichon) and they didn't have piddle pads back then so it was quite messy. When we moved out to the country for a year, it was easier to walk her and she started going outside all the time. Then later when she got older she went back to using the papers. I'd heard that many people who have the tiny breeds use the inside method, so I wanted to get your feedback. It will take me a while to make up my mind. Thanks!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

You may also want to consider a litter box. I know that quite a few people use them for their smaller dogs. I for one didn't want to take the chance of Bianca dragging kitty litter onto the floors. But its another option for you.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess I have to sit down and discuss this with hubby and figure out which method is going to work for us and be the best for the puppy, too. I spend a lot of time at home, or we're out on the road for a week or two at a time. Which means the puppy will be with me almost 24/7 so I will be the primary caregiver and decision maker.

I don't use my covered deck at all, and I thought that if I put a potty place out there it would be a convenient and safe place for bad weather days, and hopefully reduce exposure to fleas/ticks. I'd still like to take the puppy outside on some nice walks. Lately my apt complex has covered most of the grassy areas with mounds of pine straw, and I've heard that pine straw is a flea magnet. After the brown recluse spider incident with my bichon, I got pretty nervous because she almost died after being bitten. On the other hand, I don't want to be too overprotective and have to shelter the dog from everything either. 

I often dog sit for a bichon and a maltese. The bichon thinks going out for a walk means that he gets to be outside for as long as he wants. He doesn't understand the purpose of it. It takes him forever to do his business. The Maltese is very well trained. She goes directly to her "spot", does her business, turns around and heads for home. Anyway, I'm rambling here, but I really appreciate all the input. This potty decision, and the food decision are the biggest ones for me. I've already decided on a mobile groomer, and on a vet that does both holistic and conventional medicine. I'm still working on the potty decision and whether to feed organic dog food, or home made food.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mine are pad trained and I prefer it. I don't have to worry about weather and when we travel and stay in hotels, I don't have to worry about taking them out, they potty on the pad. If I do have to take them out side on their leashes, I take them to a piece of grass and tell them to 'go potty' and they eventually get that the grass means they potty and there isn't any confusion. Also i don't have to worry about getting up early in the am to let the dog out, they just take care of themselves! Of course there are cons - peeing next to the pad instead of on it is a common one


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

both mine are pad trained . . . it works so much for our lifestyle . . . both me and hubby work full time and I don't have a fenced in yard. I live on a hill and so fences are not allowed LOL . . . and there are so much deer roaming that I don't want them to be outside unless I am there to supervise (and they have to be on a leash) . . . both sleep with us as well so I really want them to be super clean LOL . . . and when the weather is bad, I don't have to worry about them getting soaked or snowed in LOL . . .it really all depends on the lifestyle you want when you finally have your puppy. 

Both mine will pee and poop if I take them for a walk though . . . . on trips, tiger wears a belly band and Annika just holds it until I can get her to a private bathroom or she won't go so it normally happens when we arrive at our destination . . .no stoppping inbetween to go potty


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Mine are pad trained and I prefer it. I don't have to worry about weather and when we travel and stay in hotels, I don't have to worry about taking them out, they potty on the pad. If I do have to take them out side on their leashes, I take them to a piece of grass and tell them to 'go potty' and they eventually get that the grass means they potty and there isn't any confusion. Also i don't have to worry about getting up early in the am to let the dog out, they just take care of themselves! Of course there are cons - peeing next to the pad instead of on it is a common one[/B]


Oh yes, my bichon was paper trained and she would sometimes squat squarely on the paper but her "deposit" would end up on the floor. I'm really leaning toward using the pads on my deck, which is sort of a compromise between the two methods.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Here has been my experience:

I was the proud owner of my beloved mogie, who we lost to cancer 4.5 months ago. For most of his 13 years of life he went on wee wee pads. I trained him to do so. However, after he was very well trained ( it took a while, but he finally got it.) When he started going outside for walks, he started "marking" his territoy by peeing. He only marked outside. I never formally trained him to "go" pee pee or poop outside. But when he did I also never made a big deal of it. 

He yuse to travel with me on business. On an airplane, I would take him descreetly into the cabin rest room, put the wee wee pad down, and he would go. This was very convienent. Also an apartment dog..it made life easier for me. I also hated when he got soooo filthy on the street of NYC, so keeping him clean becasue he slept with me also lead to my choice. He got excersise in other ways. 

After I got married I now spend a lot of time in CT at our house. He was also trained very quickly to go on his wee wee pad there as well as in the city. He did however also love going for walks outside up at the house. He also peed outside. Again, he would mark his terrirtory either on my plants or when we went for long walks around the neighborhood. I never stopped him from doing so. Even though he went outside. I still considered him paper trained. He did both, which was convienent for all. Sometimes when riding in the car for long periods of time, out of neccessity, he would go outside as well. I never made a big deal of going outsode, he just did it, but never asked me to take him. He would still pee and poop inside like always in his pad.

I found this the best way for me. I am now training my Moxie to do the same thing. At 6 months old he is not completely paper trained, but he is well well on his way. ( these little guys are tough to train, but once they get it, they get it. It is easier to train them to go outside) 

Up in CT and in the city he has yet to pee pee or poop outside. He rarely pees even in Daycare. Even though i bring his pad..he holds it in..LOL 

One day he will again, out of necessity, and again iI won't make a big deal of of it, I'm sure he will go outside too like his brother. iI will still tell him to Pee Pee on the paper at home. 

I guess you can go both ways. But you have to decide first which way you want her/him to go first and make sure they are trained well that way in order NOT to confuse them. I found this to bew the best for me. When in the house he went inside where he needed to go. And when outside if needed he did his business too.

Hope that helped in some way.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Here has been my experience:
> 
> I was the proud owner of my beloved mogie, who we lost to cancer 4.5 months ago. For most of his 13 years of life he went on wee wee pads. I trained him to do so. However, after he was very well trained ( it took a while, but he finally got it.) When he started going outside for walks, he started "marking" his territoy by peeing. He only marked outside. I never formally trained him to "go" pee pee or poop outside. But when he did I also never made a big deal of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks it helped a lot to hear all the details. It's a big decision and I want to make it before I get the puppy. My bichon was paper trained because she was a puppy mill dog, purchased at an "exclusive" pet shop. We lived in a small NYC apt and she just didn't "get" going potty outside and I wasn't a good trainer at all. I finally gave up. Then when she was around 10, we moved out to the country and took her outside for many long walks. She trained herself to go outside. When we moved back to the city, she stayed "outside" trained, but when I had a long day away from home, I'd put papers down and she'd use them. So I guess she was trained on both, but she pretty much trained herself that way. :biggrin: Now that I work at home I am available to be consistent and diligent with the training. I'm willing to stick to it and do whatever it takes to help my dog be trained and healthy. I hope I will learn from my former mistakes.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

By the way. Moxie goes on recycled pads. I use the "Pish Pads" that my breeder developed. You wash them ( And HANG DRY, NOT heat dry them) There are other threads on the pros and cons of these types of pads as well as the different brands of recycled pads. 

I have had no problem, an although they might be more expensive at first...I find them a lot cheaper in the long run compared to wee wee pads, a big big plus----- they are kinder to our environment. A wee wee pad proberly takes years to compost..LOL And for 13 years I used more than my fill....


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> By the way. Moxie goes on recycled pads. I use the "Pish Pads" that my breeder developed. You wash them ( And HANG DRY, NOT heat dry them) There are other threads on the pros and cons of these types of pads as well as the different brands of recycled pads.
> 
> I have had no problem, an although they might be more expensive at first...I find them a lot cheaper in the long run compared to wee wee pads, a big big plus----- they are kinder to our environment. A wee wee pad proberly takes years to compost..LOL And for 13 years I used more than my fill....[/B]


I think Foster and Smith or Pet Edge sells biodegradable wee pads. I'll have to do some research on that too. I don't mind washing/recycling at all. I'm on the first floor, and my deck floor is cement and slants downward, so it's easy to clean with a hose if she "misses" the pads.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just wanted to add:

I think that the deck would be a great idea! I loved using the balcony for Jax, and when he had to come inside b/c of bad weather, I just moved the pad in beside the door and he knew exactly what it was for! Also when we flew it was easy to put the pee pad down in the bathroom and let him go, same with in the hotel room. 

Also, if you use the back deck you'll be sure your pup isn't exposed to any other dogs when they first get home, since your pup won't be fully immunized. 

We like to leave the balcony door open during the summer so Jax can go out and potty as well as get some sun, for that all important pigment  and we get nice fresh air coming inside!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Just wanted to add:
> 
> I think that the deck would be a great idea! I loved using the balcony for Jax, and when he had to come inside b/c of bad weather, I just moved the pad in beside the door and he knew exactly what it was for! Also when we flew it was easy to put the pee pad down in the bathroom and let him go, same with in the hotel room.
> 
> ...


I'll have my hubby put some type of barrier around the bottom half of the deck. I won't let her out unsupervised. I'd love to leave the door open in nice weather, but here in the southeast I'd have unwelcome visitors (mosquitos and gnats) rather quickly! I might look into getting a screen door, though. Thanks!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540709
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fortunately I don't have to worry about those unwelcome visitors. And I'm on the 2nd floor and the balcony is enclosed completely so Jax can't get out. '

When do you plan on getting your pup and have you picked a breeder?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540721
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could get one right now! Especially since joining this forum, I just love the photos! I'm getting impatient, but I have dog sitting commitments until Oct 30, and I would rather not have a puppy with other dogs around that aren't my own. So I plan to find a breeder, give a deposit well in advance, then get a female puppy after November 1. I haven't decided on a breeder yet. I'm not planning on showing the dog and I don't have unlimited funds. I'd like to find one in the southeast so we don't have to fly it anywhere. A good friend of mine used Always Maltese, and he had a great experience with them. I dog sit for his furbaby, and she is the sweetest thing. I just hate it when he shows up to take her home.


----------



## jeffnsteph (Nov 14, 2007)

My Wife and I trained our maltese, Roscoe to go in a litter box. He picked it up right away and is now 10 months old and hasnt had any issues. He will also go outside if we are out and someones house, etc. 

It works out very well because if we cannot get home right away, he is still ok

We use purina dog litter ( in an orange bag).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball was completely potty trained to use the pads when we brought him home. And, when we take him for walks he will sometimes pee or poop outside. We didn't have to train him to do that either ... he just did it on his own.

I love having the pads inside. In the winter it can get very cold. And being retired we sleep in later ... so, we don't have to go outside early in the morning.  Although I do check Snowball's pads and replace them after he uses them. And, when he does his little poopies I like to check his butt. We live in a townhome so he has pads on all three floors ... just to be on the safe side.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (jeffnsteph @ Mar 7 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=541891


> My Wife and I trained our maltese, Roscoe to go in a litter box. He picked it up right away and is now 10 months old and hasnt had any issues. He will also go outside if we are out and someones house, etc.
> 
> It works out very well because if we cannot get home right away, he is still ok
> 
> We use purina dog litter ( in an orange bag).[/B]


Roxy uses the same brand of litter and has had no problems with it either. The good thing about litter training is that they don't miss, since they have to go in a pan with barriers. And she also eliminates outside when she goes for a stroll.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Quincy came 100% pee pad trained ... and I do mean 100%. Naddie, a resuce, is an outside gal but if urgency strikes and we're not home, she will only go on newspaper... but NOT pee pads. ( Must have something to do with her early years training) 

Quincy has never, ever peed/pooped outside since he's been here. I thought I'd transition him to outside like Naddie or even do the 'either/or" but no-go. He doesn't even attempt to mark. So far when we've been out and about, and taken pads with us he won't use them, only at home. Now I will say I do believe if we went to someone's home for extended time and I put the pad down somewhere 'private' and took him there on reg basis till he finally went and praised him... he'd "know" where he was supposed to go and would be good about it.... Otherwise he'd just "hold". 



He's never had an accident but for the first night he arrived when I had put pee-pads all over the place thinking I'd make it 'easy' for him... but instead that just confused him. Once I placed only one and showed him.. the little guy has always gone to his pads. 
When we had our floors refinished last year we had to 'camp' downstairs. This meant Quincy had to 'learn' a new potty pad spot. He kept going to the door that leads upstairs so he could go to his reg spot. I had to take him several times thru that first day to tell him to go potty on the downstairs pad. Eventually he did and I praised him and even now I keep one up and one down and he'll use either one depending if he is up or downstairs.

This is one of the reasons I decided to not take him on the fundraising walk ( if he went he'd have to be in a stroller as the mile would be too much for the little twirp, he's not fond of long walks ) . I had thought the stroller would be the answer then though of the potty issue. Being 'on the move' and with a lot of dogs and activity around I'm certain the little guy wouldn't use a pad in that environment and I don't want him to feel he has to 'hold' all that time.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow this is an old post of mine! I've had Nikki for a little over a year and she is completely potty pad trained, (potty pad in the spare bedroom) and she also goes outside when we travel. She pees and poops on command. It has worked out great.


----------

